# I've got one tube of Green Glue left over. Trade me something "theater-ish" and it's yours.



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

One tube is green glue is hard to sell on eBay so I'm up for trades. Anything cool for my theater will be considered. 

I couldn't find a "trade section" so if this needs to moved, feel free. Thanks.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm, lets see what I have left over from my HT build... Sure, at first glance these may not look to appealing but give them some thought..

1. 4x8 trailer full of drywall scraps, empty paint cans, and drywall mud
2. pile of super itchy rockwool crumbs
3. Very expensive RCA cable that I dropped a VERY sharp chisel on and cut it
4. 400 sq. ft. of ruined wall paper...already painted burgundy!!!
5. approximately 30 one foot long 2x4 pieces
6. one very large dried glob of veneer glue (not me, my 3 y.o. fault)
7. Several pieces of 96 year old concrete foundation chunks
8. large size caulking gun that won't squeeze out caulk without pushing on the rod


Let me know, I can ship some items but will deliver the drywall and concrete if your interested onder:


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll take the RCA cable. I can use it tie tie up my dog. :rofl2:


----------

